# Freesync working on G-Sync monitors? Since when?



## Totally (Nov 10, 2019)

I bought the new Alienware 34 inch ultrawide, saw it for 40% off and couldn't resist. Once it got here connected and once windows got around to figuring out what this new monitor was(until it downloads the dell software from the store it's 'generic monitor')  and then Adrenaline detected it, a couple dialog boxes popped asking to turn on Freesync and related settings. A couple of clicks later jumped in a few games and it seems to be working. Prior to this I asked on reddit(I know better now) and earned quite a bit of scorn, ridicule, downvotes, strange looks I can imagine for merely asking if 'Freesync would work on a g-sync monitor, or if there were and software tricks to do so.' I gave up on freesync and planned to live with the monitor as the panel had every other spec I wanted and to my surprise here it is working literally out of the box. When did this happen?


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 10, 2019)

Problem is ”Gsync Compatible“ which means it was already Freesync but NV is “erasing” Freesync with their labeling.


----------



## Totally (Nov 10, 2019)

Ohhh, it doesn't even say compatible it's just states G-sync, complete with a obnoxious sticker on the screen. but if that is the case it makes sense.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2019)

Technically it shouldn't:


			https://www.amd.com/en/products/freesync-monitors
		


If you really want to test, try the AMD Windmill Demo.  It lets you set the framerate so you can look for tearing. Inside the display's adaptive sync range, there shouldn't be any.


I don't think NVIDIA patched G-Sync modules to work with FreeSync data but maybe they did.


----------



## Totally (Nov 10, 2019)

Ran the windmill demo no issues, the osd fps meter was more or less matching the fps stated by the demo


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2019)

Did you slide the "windmill speed" slider?  Turn vsync off?

If yes and yes and never saw any tearing then apparently the G-Sync module is accepting the FreeSync signal.


----------



## Totally (Nov 10, 2019)

yeah toggled everything looking for tearing/ghosting


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 10, 2019)

Hmmm tell your results in r/monitors if you have a reddit account pls. People need to discuss this.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 10, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Problem is ”Gsync Compatible“ which means it was already Freesync but NV is “erasing” Freesync with their labeling.


well it's a g-sync module monitor so freesync sticker has no business being there.


----------



## Voluman (Nov 10, 2019)

Totally said:


> When did this happen?



Since January of 2019


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 10, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't think NVIDIA patched G-Sync modules to work with FreeSync data but maybe they did.



Is nVidia still requireing the G-Sync module in monitors to be considered G-Sync?  I thought they only required the module in "G-Sync Ultimate" monitors now, so it is very possible this monitor doesn't even have a module and it just using VESA VRR? I thought they were allowing monitors without the module to be labelled as G-Sync monitors as long as they pass the G-Sync tests. But the whole thing is so confusing I don't even know anymore...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 10, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Is nVidia still requireing the G-Sync module in monitors to be considered G-Sync?  I thought they only required the module in "G-Sync Ultimate" monitors now, so it is very possible this monitor doesn't even have a module and it just using VESA VRR? I thought they were allowing monitors without the module to be labelled as G-Sync monitors as long as they pass the G-Sync tests. But the whole thing is so confusing I don't even know anymore...


Exactly, they bought out not brought out a lower teir g-sync that doesn't use a module, go figure freesync works.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 10, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Is nVidia still requireing the G-Sync module in monitors to be considered G-Sync?  I thought they only required the module in "G-Sync Ultimate" monitors now, so it is very possible this monitor doesn't even have a module and it just using VESA VRR? I thought they were allowing monitors without the module to be labelled as G-Sync monitors as long as they pass the G-Sync tests. But the whole thing is so confusing I don't even know anymore...


g-sync has the module
g-sync compatible does not have the module
gsync ultimate has 1000nits certified hdr


this one has no ulmb though,so it seems it g-sync compatible.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Is nVidia still requireing the G-Sync module in monitors to be considered G-Sync?  I thought they only required the module in "G-Sync Ultimate" monitors now, so it is very possible this monitor doesn't even have a module and it just using VESA VRR? I thought they were allowing monitors without the module to be labelled as G-Sync monitors as long as they pass the G-Sync tests. But the whole thing is so confusing I don't even know anymore...


I think so because G-Sync Compatible is the label they use for VESA adaptive sync.  I know for a fact there's a Samsung monitor that is "G-Sync Compatible" and not FreeSync compatible.  If simply supporting VESA adaptive sync were sufficient, they would have called it G-Sync, but it's marked as G-Sync Compatible.  G-Sync must have the NVIDIA board in it; G-Sync Ultimate has the NVIDIA HDR board in it.  G-Sync Compatible has no proprietary NVIDIA hardware in it.

Remember why NVIDIA differentiated the product stack: the NVIDIA board costs in excess of $100.  It's a branding thing which is why they had to separate "Compatible" from the rest of the product stack otherwise they'd further plunder their own premium products.


There's only one G-Sync Compatible Alienware panel and it's 27" where the one being discussed here is 34".


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 10, 2019)

Huh. It's said everywhere the monitor's G-sync. If it's just G-sync Compatible then it's final, Nvidia not only killed the Freesync label but also buried it, lol.

Yeah. There's three G sync tier. G sync Comp that's Freesync, just G sync that costs $100 or so per module and G sync Ultimate with HDR that I hear is $500 or so.
Btw there are two $100 modules iirc. v1 that has Displayport and maybe DVI. While v2 has HDMI too, though HDMI won't do g sync.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 10, 2019)

imo you bought a gsync compatible monitor with a gsync sticker.false marketing on the side of alienware and/or nvidia.


----------



## Totally (Nov 10, 2019)

Seems so but not going to cry over spilt milk since I wanted Freesync anyway.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 10, 2019)

Totally said:


> Seems so but not going to cry over spilt milk since I wanted Freesync anyway.


ironically,you made the right purchase.
this monitor is slightly less expensive than other 3440x1440 120hz IPS ones that use the module,and with the module freesync wouldn't work.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> imo you bought a gsync compatible monitor with a gsync sticker.false marketing on the side of alienware and/or nvidia.


I highly doubt it.  NVIDIA and Dell are on the level.

The most plausible explanation is that NVIDIA pushed out G-Sync module firmware to OEMs which removes the branding check and Dell pushed the firmware update out in their own firmware update through Windows Update.  I don't think any announcements were made to this affect but I'm fairly certain people have tried FreeSync on G-Sync panels before the G-Sync Compatible move and it would only do fixed refresh rate so somehow, the panel was updated to report adaptive sync compatibility through the EDID.  I'm pretty sure people tried spoofing EDID too back with FreeSync on G-Sync but the module refused to give it so something had to be changed in the G-Sync module's firmware to allow this.


Anywho, it works, OP is happy, job done.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 10, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I highly doubt it.  NVIDIA and Dell are on the level.
> 
> The most plausible explanation is that NVIDIA pushed out G-Sync module firmware to OEMs which removes the branding check and Dell pushed the firmware update out in their own firmware update through Windows Update.  I don't think any announcements were made to this affect but I'm fairly certain people have tried FreeSync on G-Sync panels before the G-Sync Compatible move and it would only do fixed refresh rate so somehow, the panel was updated to report adaptive sync compatibility through the EDID.


g-sync module monitors have ulmb.this one doesn't.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> g-sync module monitors have ulmb.this one doesn't.


That's not proof of anything:








						What Is G-SYNC And What Does It Do? [Simple Guide]
					

G-SYNC synchronizes refresh rates of a monitor (Hz) to the frame rates of a GPU (FPS) in order to eliminate screen tearing and stuttering.




					www.displayninja.com
				





> That’s why most G-SYNC gaming monitors (not all of them!) also have a feature called ULMB available.


The backlight may not support strobing so they wouldn't enable the ULMB feature.


Moreover, review says it has the module (and NVIDIA confirms this by not calling it "Compatible"):








						Alienware AW3418DW Review – 34-Inch 120Hz Ultrawide Gaming Monitor with G-Sync
					

The Alienware AW3418DW is an exclusive ultrawide behemoth that offers a G-Sync module mated to a 120Hz IPS screen for low latency high-end gaming




					www.monitornerds.com
				





> The Alienware AW3418DW is an exclusive ultrawide behemoth that offers a G-Sync module mated to a 120Hz IPS screen for low latency high-end gaming.


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 10, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Moreover, review says it has the module (and NVIDIA confirms this by not calling it "Compatible"):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old model, not the one OP has.

EDIT
The review is 2 years old, there was no "compatible" back then.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2019)

Fair enough but digging for AW3420DW there's not one reference that calls it G-Sync Compatible.  It's got a G-Sync module.  It couldn't retail for $1500 if it didn't.


----------



## Totally (Nov 10, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Hmmm tell your results in r/monitors if you have a reddit account pls. People need to discuss this.



r/monitors deem otherwise followed your advice and as expected slowly but surely about to be downvoted into oblivion.



Voluman said:


> Since January of 2019



Care to elaborate?


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 11, 2019)

Totally said:


> r/monitors deem otherwise followed your advice and as expected slowly but surely about to be downvoted into oblivion.


hmmm I don't see any post regarding AW3420DW on r/monitors sorted by new. Maybe your post got removed by automod for not putting flair or sth.

Regardless this is big news. Alienware is either selling G Sync module-less Freesync monitor as G Sync (and everyone's in on the joke) or Nvidia quietly updated G Sync modules (inside the monitor) to take Freesync signal.

Looking at the predecessor aw3418dw, it alao didn't have ULMB even though it also claims as G Sync so it's not conclusive that G Sync means it comes with ULMB. Actually none of ultrawides do I think.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2019)

It should be noted that AW3420DW is _really_ new.  G-Sync modules in the past relied on some kind of GeForce/G-Sync communication before the GeForce would start sending frames as they were produced (it wasn't a DisplayPort standard then).  Maybe the latest version of the G-Sync module relies on the DisplayPort standard to unify G-Sync and G-Sync Compatible (and by extension, FreeSync) on the implementation side.

Best explanation I got even though Dell says the monitor is 1.2 when adaptive sync was introduced in 1.2a.  FreeSync/G-Sync Compatible shouldn't technically work with it at all.


----------



## HTC (Nov 11, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Best explanation I got even though Dell says the monitor is 1.2 when adaptive sync was introduced in 1.2a.  *FreeSync/G-Sync Compatible shouldn't technically work with it at all.*



Like Jensen said: "It just works".


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 11, 2019)

The good old... and typical nVidia...


----------



## Voluman (Nov 11, 2019)

Totally said:


> Care to elaborate?


link


----------



## Totally (Nov 11, 2019)

Voluman said:


> link



This is not that. There are tiers of GSYNC

GSYNC Compatible(also freesync) <- what you linked 
GSYNC (has module) <- my monitor
GSYNC Ultimate


----------



## Voluman (Nov 12, 2019)

Totally said:


> This is not that. There are tiers of GSYNC
> 
> GSYNC Compatible(also freesync) <- what you linked
> GSYNC (has module) <- my monitor
> GSYNC Ultimate


You asked about since when, thats the answer. 
I have no clue what you want to point/say/ask with this post.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 12, 2019)

*Totally Question:* _ I gave up on freesync and planned to live with the monitor as the panel had every other spec I wanted and to my surprise here it is working literally out of the box. *When did this happen*? _

*Voluman Answer:* Since nVidia started the program of "Compatible Monitors" and _*"asking"*_* **  the manufacturers to erase Free-sync from labeling in order to get the G-sync compatible approval.

*extort. And because nVidia has power and market share they fall... simple as that.
Its the same on that video I posted (#28)

Am I right with this misunderstanding?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 13, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> g-sync module monitors have ulmb.this one doesn't.



Uh, mine doesn't and the module is certainly present (made before gsync compatible)



Zach_01 said:


> Am I right with this misunderstanding?



In the sense that the conspiracy is possible?  Sure.  Still not convinced without a single whistleblower here.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 13, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> In the sense that the conspiracy is possible?  Sure.  Still not convinced without a single whistleblower here.


I ment with the misunderstanding of... Question(Totally) and point(Voluman) They seem that they lost one another at some point.


----------



## Totally (Nov 13, 2019)

The point of this thread was my monitor is a supposedly a Gsync monitor is running Freesync. Up to this point it is common knowledge that Freesync cannot run on Gsync monitors. On the flip side, at the start of this year Nvidia enabled Gsync on Freesync monitors attaching "Gsync compatible" to them(Voluman doesn't seem to understand this). Fast forward today Nvidia is hellbent on removing "Freesync" branding entirely but that's a whole different story entirely. Gsync have a proprietary display driver module that makes the magic happen which Gsync Compatible/Freesync monitors lack and is incompatible with Freesync. To recap, "Gsync Compatible" and "Gsync" are different tech. Moving on, from what it looks like Voluman ran a google search and reported back the what ever was at the top of the page which was a Gsync Compatible announcement. I was already tired of using my words because reddit already had me going in circles explaining the same things. If this is Nvidia endgoal, kudos to them, mission accomplished.

Back to the topic what it boils down to are two, possibly 3 scenarios.

First, Monitor is actually a Gsync compatible monitor being falsely advertised as a Gsync monitor.

Second, Freesync was never incompatible with Gsync and was actively locked out, maybe Dell forgot to or just couldn't be bothered to this time around.

Third, Nvidia changed something about the implementation of Gysnc


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2019)

Totally said:


> First, Monitor is actually a Gsync compatible monitor being falsely advertised as a Gsync monitor.


You could confirm/deny that by taking it apart and looking for the G-Sync module attached to the mainboard.  I was specifically looking for a tear down of the Alienware 34" and I couldn't find one.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 14, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You could confirm/deny that by taking it apart and looking for the G-Sync module attached to the mainboard.  I was specifically looking for a tear down of the Alienware 34" and I couldn't find one.


Do this @Totally. I'll like your post so much you'll feel like losing your virginity again.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 25, 2019)

Totally said:


> Third, Nvidia changed something about the implementation of Gysnc



Well, it's official, Nvidia supports Adaptive Sync and VRR on their new G-Sync module.





						NVIDIA Open Up Support for Adaptive-sync/FreeSync for Future Native G-sync Module Screens – TFT Central
					






					www.tftcentral.co.uk


----------



## gx toast (Mar 2, 2020)

I want to buy the AW3418DW but the lack of official Adaptive Sync compatibility has been a deal-breaker. This thread introduces the possibility that later hardware revisions of this monitor might have an updated G-Sync module that is Adaptive Sync compatible. However, nothing conclusive has resulted from the great discussion going on in this thread and it would be good to resolve that.

What needs to be confirmed:
 - that the AW3418DW has been updated to support Adaptive Sync
 - what hardware revisions have received the update
 - what level of Adaptive Sync is supported

I'll have a conversation with Dell Sales and Support to confirm compatibility and post back here. Hopefully confirmation is forthcoming from Dell.


----------



## Totally (Mar 2, 2020)

gx toast said:


> I want to buy the AW3418DW but the lack of official Adaptive Sync compatibility has been a deal-breaker. This thread introduces the possibility that later hardware revisions of this monitor might have an updated G-Sync module that is Adaptive Sync compatible. However, nothing conclusive has resulted from the great discussion going on in this thread and it would be good to resolve that.
> 
> What needs to be confirmed:
> - that the AW3418DW has been updated to support Adaptive Sync
> ...



Nvidia changed G-Sync V2 (V2.5 now, I guess) to work with both around the time I made the thread and officially announced it 2 months later. In the announcement they made it clear that the change will not be retroactively applied to models existing prior to the announcement only new models.


----------



## gx toast (Mar 2, 2020)

Totally said:


> Nvidia changed G-Sync V2 (V2.5 now, I guess) to work with both around the time I made the thread and officially announced it 2 months later. In the announcement they made it clear that the change will not be retroactively applied to models existing prior to the announcement only new models.


I guess you got a revision with one of those new modules. I'm looking at buying a refurbished unit from the Outlet but will need to work out what hardware revision to get. Would you mind posting your manufactured date and hardware revision? If the refurbished units are the same I'll likely buy.

It's really going to come down to the age of these units. It's no longer possible to buy new, as the AW3420DW is the only option now.

BTW, did you confirm if Low Framerate Compensation works?


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 2, 2020)

There's this imaginary mindset that G-Sync and Freesync a are the "same thing" ... this fits in a category which today is called "Alternative Facts".     Both do active sync .....  Freesync has several performance limitations that nVidias hardware module avoids.  Compatible means, the nvidia monitor can perform active sync w/ a AMD card.  You will NOT get any of  the benefits provided by the nVidia hardware module ... (higher refresh rates, 0 input lag, motion blur reduction technology, etc.).  of course every user might not consider these features worth the extra cost ... but you should be aware that advice "pretending" they are the same doesn't serve anyone's interest.   And, to be fair, it must be mentioned that another cost associated G-Sync besides the cost of the module is you can't do PnP for TV viewing and some connectivity options ( DP and HDMI  only) are not available.

For an unbiased comparison, read the following article.








						Variable Refresh Rates - G-sync and FreeSync - TFTCentral
					

A detailed look at variable refresh rates (VRR) including NVIDIA G-sync, AMD FreeSync and all the various versions and certifications that exist




					www.tftcentral.co.uk


----------



## gx toast (Mar 3, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> There's this imaginary mindset that G-Sync and Freesync a are the "same thing" ... this fits in a category which today is called "Alternative Facts".     Both do active sync .....  Freesync has several performance limitations that nVidias hardware module avoids.  Compatible means, the nvidia monitor can perform active sync w/ a AMD card.  You will NOT get any of  the benefits provided by the nVidia hardware module ... (higher refresh rates, 0 input lag, motion blur reduction technology, etc.).  of course every user might not consider these features worth the extra cost ... but you should be aware that advice "pretending" they are the same doesn't serve anyone's interest.   And, to be fair, it must be mentioned that another cost associated G-Sync besides the cost of the module is you can't do PnP for TV viewing and some connectivity options ( DP and HDMI  only) are not available.
> 
> For an unbiased comparison, read the following article.
> 
> ...


I think this response brings us closer to asking the right questions:

If AMD FreeSync and NVIDIA G-Sync (F-Sync and G-Sync) aim to achieve the same goal, what is that goal?
If F-Sync and G-Sync aim for the same goal do they both define the same level of technical standard in their specification?
If they don't, which standard is more precise and exacting, and will ensure greater guarantees of material compliance?
How did each standard guarantee that the specified level of technology is implemented in the display?
If, over time, manufacturers have improved their own implementations of the less precise standard to match the more precise standard, how can incompatibilities be resolved?
If the maturity of technologies implemented outside the dominant standard reaches the level where they are compatible with the dominant standard, can the dominant standard adjust technologies in its specification to inter-operate with the other standard?
Would the dominant standard then adjust its own specification to allow the other standard to inter-operate with its own technologies?
If yes, to what degree?
John, you raised a good point about F-Sync and G-Sync not being the same and drew attention to the question of what level of  functionality can an AMD F-Sync card achieve when talking to a G-Sync monitor.

This is the reason why I asked if Low Framerate Compensation was working. However, I didn't think that the 120hz overclock might not be available and didn't ask about that. What else might potentially not work with Totally's AMD F-Sync card?


----------



## Vaalbeast (Oct 29, 2020)

I'd like to bump this thread because I think there is some interesting and relevant discussion here.

When I purchased this monitor (AW3420DW), I was fully expecting to go Nvidia due to AMD's mediocre showings last few generations of GPUs. However, with AMD's new 6000 series coming up and unexpectedly looking mighty attractive - is the AW3420DW still working well with FreeSync, even if not advertised or official supported? What about other newer G-Sync monitors that have released since?

It seems like there's some interesting potential here for those that may be "stuck" with native G-Sync monitors and eyeing AMD's new gen.

Edit: Additional reading material


----------



## Totally (Jan 21, 2021)

Vaalbeast said:


> I'd like to bump this thread because I think there is some interesting and relevant discussion here.
> 
> When I purchased this monitor (AW3420DW), I was fully expecting to go Nvidia due to AMD's mediocre showings last few generations of GPUs. However, with AMD's new 6000 series coming up and unexpectedly looking mighty attractive - is the AW3420DW still working well with FreeSync, even if not advertised or official supported? What about other newer G-Sync monitors that have released since?
> 
> ...



About a month after I made this post Nvidia made a formal announcement that new monitors with the v.2 module would be compatible with both versions of adaptive sync but older. older v.1 module are stuck g-sync only. I posted the link somewhere in this thread.


----------

